# MAC dupes for the cult of cherry quads...



## amy_forster (Aug 15, 2008)

So, everyone keeps talking about how dupeable the quads from cult of cherry are but I'm struggling to find anyone who actually specifies any actual dupes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So, basically, my question is....

Do you know of any mac dupes for the shadows in the quads and what are they? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thankyou for your help ladies!


----------



## contrabassoon (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

I believe a dupe for Sharp from the Tempting quad (the bright green e/s) is Sour Lemon from the Pro line.


----------



## saab (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

i would like to know too esp the spiced chocolate quad.


----------



## Loveleighe (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

Spiced Chocolate Eye Shadow Quad  
NANOGOLD -  VEX Frost (a pale mint with pink and gold iridescence)
BRASH -  COPPERING Veluxe Pearl (metallic brassy copper) 
SPICED CHOCOLATE - FOLIE Satin (a medium-deep warm reddish brown)
SWEET CHESTNUT - TWINKS Veluxe Pearl (dirty plum with gold reflects)

Tempting Eye Shadow Quad 
NEXT TO NOTHING - DAZZLELIGHT Veluxe Pearl (neutral with sliver/copper reflects)
SHARP - BITTER Velvet (a vivid green with yellow undertones)
DARK EDGE  - BRUN Satin    (a neutral deep brown, the darkest brown shadow)
TEMPTING - is available in the permanent line
hth


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

I only purchased the Tempting quad, as I felt like I could dupe the Spiced Chocolate quad, and I wasn't interested in the Shadowy Lady quad. My dupes:

Vanilla p/m in place of Nanogold.
Coppering or Bold & Brazen in place of Brash. (Just depends on what I feel like and what look I'm going for.)
Heritage Rouge p/m in place of Sweet Chestnut.
Handwritten in place of Spiced Chocolate.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_NEXT TO NOTHING - DAZZLELIGHT Veluxe Pearl (neutral with sliver/copper_

 
Just personally, Next To Nothing reminds me the most of Shroom.
Not that you couldn't use Dazzlelight in it's place, but I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

They are VERY dupe-able...

Tempting Quad:
*Sharp* - Bitter
*Next to Nothing - *Shroom, Sunday Best
*Dark Edge* - Mystery
*Tempting* - (perm) or Bronze

Shadowy Lady:
*Deep Truth* - (perm) or Blue Flame (from Cool Heat if you have it), or Contrast
*Lightfall -* (it sucks) but Yogurt would work, I like to use Crystal or Digit in place of it with these colors
*Smudged Violet - *Shale
*Shadowy Lady - *(perm) or Signed, Sealed 

Spiced Chocolate:
*Sweet Chestnut - *Cranberry
*Nanogold - *Sweet Lust  ... it's close enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Brash -* Coppering
*Spiced Chocolate - *Embark


----------



## Amaranth (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

I wanna buy the Tempting quad just for Sharp. I own Bitter but I can't get it to show up on me without putting Pharaoh Paint Pot underneath


----------



## TDoll (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_I wanna buy the Tempting quad just for Sharp. I own Bitter but I can't get it to show up on me without putting Pharaoh Paint Pot underneath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol...that was my EXACT reason for buying that quad.  Then I saw the others in person and got sucked into all three.  Sharp is gorgeous. It's super close to bitter in color, but is much more pigmented.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

FWIW I have found that a brown e/s (Romp is what I used) over or under cranberry brings it very close to matching sweet chestnut on the eye.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

This was my opinion of a dupe for spice chocolate. I also posted this in the coc swatch thread


----------



## xllmodelcece (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

i have coppering and i have mystery and embark thats about it for that =[


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

I've found that Heritage Rouge pigment is almost the same as Sweet Chestnut and Copperbeam is good for Brash.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

i found someone posted this in another forum.. don't know how true it is (for the spiced chocolate quad)

dupe Brash with Coppering
Sweet Chesnut with Cranberry
Spiced Chocolate with Embark
 Nanogold was just repromoted for the new collections.

anyone else have any swatches?


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

Tempting ~
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *contrabassoon* 

 
_I believe a dupe for Sharp from the Tempting quad (the bright green e/s) is Sour Lemon from the Pro line._

 
Bitter is closer, but the texture is just awful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rated R is almost identical, but its LE too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Just personally, Next To Nothing reminds me the most of Shroom.
Not that you couldn't use Dazzlelight in it's place, but I just thought I'd throw that out there.



_

 
Yup, my thought too! Shroom for Next to Nothing! 
I haven't found a suitable replacement for Dark Edge, and Tempting is perm of course.


Spiced Chocolate ~
SWEET CHESTNUT - TWINKS Veluxe Pearl (dirty plum with gold reflects) - Cranberry and Heritage Rouge are much closer dupes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Agreed with everyone else - Coppering for Brash! 
There have been lots of debates over Nanogold - I'd just go with Vanilla pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I never did like Spiced Chocolate as colour, its just too red for me, never bothered trying to find a dupe.

Shadowy Lady ~
Two of them are perm, Shadowy Lady and Deep Truth. I'd go with Shale for Smudged Violet, the texture is the same, and I think Smudged Violet is a ad more shimmery, but its close enough. Lightfall was a bitch of colour to work with. Go for Yoghurt (which I also hate) of just find another sheer next to nothing lilac pink in any other brand


----------



## jpohrer (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Dupes for the cult of cherry quads...*

Mystery is a good dupe for Dark Edge.


----------

